# hunting coyotes in the suburbs



## glbarkley1971 (Jun 11, 2008)

what would be the best way to hunt coyotes in the "Burbs"? 5 dogs have been lunch for the yotes in the past month here. (South-west florida. Bonita Springs) All with-in 5 miles from my house. I want to stop them before the get my dog or even worse my 4 yr. old son.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

r u concerned about the noise the gun makes?. Uf so i would use a 22mag at no more than 75yards or a 22lr with a head shot at max 50yards :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut a dried sponge into small squares then cover in cool bacon grease. When they eat it the sponge will expand and block off the exit of the stomach. Very unethical but very effective.

Your best bet would be a pain in the butt of law enforcement. They will get someone to trap or just shoot them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Archery gear......the silent killer. 

The best bet, so YOU dont get in trouble, would be to contact your states game advisory, game and fish, DNR, whatever you have, and get a animal damage control person out there. The wrong person sees you in suburbia with a weapon and you could be in sing sing.


----------



## sundog (Jul 16, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Archery gear......the silent killer.
> 
> The best bet, so YOU dont get in trouble, would be to contact your states game advisory, game and fish, DNR, whatever you have, and get a animal damage control person out there. The wrong person sees you in suburbia with a weapon and you could be in sing sing.


Yeah, south Florida burbs are no place to be walking around with a rifle.


----------

